# Vizsla owners UK



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if there are any Vizsla owners here from South Wales (Cardiff) area UK. Am going to a 'Vizz Whizz' (vizsla meet) in December but its in Leicester (2 1/2 hrs drive away!) and would be great if we could organise something a bit more local.
I have been told by a number of other owners that Vizsla's greet other Vizsla's in a different way to how they greet other dogs and would love Ruby (5 1/2 mths) to have these experiences! 
let me know if any interest
xx


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes they do seem to greeet each other differently, I find they try to box each other with their paws!! Sadly I'm in Devon so Liecester is even further for me!!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Love that name 'Vizz Whizz'

OK Toronto area people - we need a Vizz Whizz!


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Cincinnati area people - we do too! Funny enough though, I've come across at least 10 different vizslas in the past year.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa, 
We can try and set up a meet and greet at a central dog park?
We'd be up for it.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Harry

Ya, I'd be up for something. any suggestions on location? time?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Ive also got a Ruby, 15 weeks. Shes adorable. We are in Leeds, anyone local to there? Ive also heard that there are "amber rambles" somewhere!!


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Ruby, where and when is the meet in Leicestershire ?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

We live in Sheffield but would travel to Leicester if you have any moe details.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi guys,
The meet in Leicester is at Bradgate Park on 6th December. Meeting at 10am. The postcode is LE6 0HE. The Newtown Linford entrance/car park in the middle of Newtown Linford (opposite an ice-cream place - that will be closed this time of year!) Apparently there is a tea shop there that will be open and the car park is £2 parking.

I'm not sure how easy it is to find, this will be our first!!!! 

Hope to see you there 

xxx


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Ruby will definately be there  I know you've said its your first but do you have any idea as to what happens when we get there, (was wondering because I know I won't get out of the house without my 7 yr old if he knows i'm meeting other V's !!)
Really looking foward to it.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you think if I bring my eight vizslas it may be too much ?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Moreteyne - How do you drive with 8 Vizslas?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

more to the point Moreteyne how to you get to do anything with 8 V's ( other than walk them ). Bring them along would love to meet them ALL !!!!!


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Scooby,
Not sure what happens really, I think it's just like a big walk and a bit of a vizsla 'free-for-all'!!!! A chance for them to go a bit wild and to meet other bonkers owners!!

Moreteyne - they said the more the merrier!!! so I can't see why not?!

There is a forum on the 'Gunfield Vizsla' website (the organisers have a Gunfield dog) I think it's mostly people with Gunfield dogs that meet up as they are breeders in that area and they all keep in touch via the forum. There are some photo's of the summer meet on the site too.

I don't have a 'Gunfield' dog, we just met the couple who organise it and they told us about it and said come along. They have one in the summer too.

Not long now - can't wait!!!!
xx


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I do have a Gunfield dog but sadly its all a bit too far away for me to go for a walk!


----------

